# Weght of 55 gal drum of Magic-0?



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Can anyone tell me what a 55 gallon drum of Magic-0 weighs?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

About 600 lbs


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Educated guess-

Water weighs just over 8 lbs per gallon. Let' assume that magic is a little heavier, so we will guess 9 lbs per gallon plus 40 lbs for the barrel. That would be about 535 lbs per barrel. That will get you close enough, I would guess.

Alan beat me to it!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks to both. Trying to figure out how much I can haul back to Maine from Poughkeepsie on DRW 3500.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

As much as you can get away with!!!


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan is very close. Magic weighs about 10.5 lbs per gallon. A 55 gallon drum will weigh 577.5 lbs plus the weight of the drum. I believe John has plenty of 55 gallon poly drums. 

John


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I feel like I am guessing "how many jelly beans in the jar." 

I would not hesitate to haul 2 tons on that truck. I know an ex cop who has a bullet business and he hauls 5,000 lbs of lead in his F350 Diesel with DRW.

I have hauled 2 tons with my F250 HD and argued with the material supplier that I "could not possibly" have 2 tons on my 3/4 ton truck. The scale showed me that, in fact, I DID have 2 tons on. You must drive more carefully than when you have a legal load, but it is possible to do without damage to your vehicle and without putting others in harms way.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm sure most or all of us have been over GVW at on time or another. Some of the townships around here have mobile scales and weigh trucks frequently. Stiff fines ($1 per pound), so its really not worth it. One of our F350's with a 9' Western and an inverted V weights in at 10,000 lbs empty so legally it can only carry 1000 lbs of salt. Loaded its more like 15,000. About 5 years ago we switched to storing all salt on site.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks. I'm registered for 12,000 lbs. Truck alone weighs 6640. The town clerk told me the State allows a 10% leeway. But I have to go through three other states. I have no doubt the truck could safely handle more, but I don't really want to find out the fine for overweight first hand.  Might be worth raising to 15,000. The other issue is convincing them I'm on personal business in a 1 ton with commercial plates and a load of 55 gal drums full of "something".

Thanks, again to everyone. I was just trying to figure how much bagged I could carry and it was only working out to two pallets . So I switched to figuring drums. There's a source of salt about 40 miles from here. Now I need a front end loader. . Now trying to convince the wife I might as well get that JD 110 TLB .


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like you should be able to get 8 drum on your truck with a few hundred pounds to spare. Make sure you carry the MSDS for the Magic just in case your stopped and they want to know what's in the drums? I would also make sure you have the drums tied in. You will be able to treat 55 tons of salt using 440 gallons (8 gallons per ton). Now the big questions is when are you getting your loader? 


John


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Mick,

Because you are over 10,000 you are techanically haulling commercial. You may need to look into getting out of state load permits. I am not sure. However you can probably run right through in a 1 ton with out them.

Geoff


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

well law says registered vehicles with commercial plates traveling over state lines must have a valid US DOT #. found this out when I hopped from Jersey to Staten Island.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

NY State Troopers no longer use portable scales in the cars, they have a set they tow on a trailer and set up as a semi permanent weigh station, usually for the day. Otherwise, they use the permanent weigh stations, usually on interstate highways.

The chances of these stations being open on a Saturday are pretty slim, although it does happen. If you wait till evening, or Sunday to travel, chances are slimmer yet.

A CB in the cab will tell you when and where the "coops" are open.

No where in my post do I suggest you break the law.... but I know what I'd do in your shoes 

Maybe the guys from the neighboring states can explain how their weight stations operate too!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

The Magic number you are looking for Mick on a 55 gallon drum of Magic is 644lbs each
John P
845-485-4200
Taconic Maintenance Inc


----------

